# So this 5 borough bike tour



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like registration closed really fast, i was going to join but missed it.

Does anyone know what happens if you try and ride without registering?

I understand you end up at Staten Island and have to take the ferry back to Manhattan, do they not let you on the ferry if you're not registered or are there check points?


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

I was always registered for the ride but there are so many people I don't see how it would be possible to check everyone and never noticed in the 3-4 times I did the ride that they even tried to look for the ferry ride back. They still give out those colored vests?


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

It's a nice experience riding the boroughs without cars, but aside from that--you're not missing anything. Registration always closes fast but I think most don't realize that you're not really going to get a chance to stretch your legs with how packed it is and how many children and inexperienced riders come out. Once was enough for me.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

You're not missing anything. I think I'd feel safer riding with the cars than riding with that many riders, many of who are inexperienced.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I have riden in the last two years. The first experience was alright just becuase your riding in the streets with no cars, but it jams up alot and you end up walking. :mad2: 

The second time I thought if can get their earlier maybe I can get up in the front of the starting pack and enjoy more riding than walkinig. Had no luck, everyone else has the same idea i guess... ended up doing a lot of walking again, its not worth to fee to ride on the over crowed streets and risk injury do to the many first time riders not sure what they'er doing in the first place. :idea: 

Your not really missing much if you miss it... they do have a couple of check points, not sure how they can check all the riders... you have to wear a vest they issue durning the ride and numbered sticker on your helment, I guess that''s how they keep track.. just chase down those they see with no vest and or stickers.

Sorry IMO not worth it...:mad5:


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Agreed with all. They ask to see the vests when you are going over the bridges to the next boro. There are usually cops around but assume it is for traffic control, have never seen them pull anyone out. The Ferry maybe, don't even know if they charge anyway!?. The ride is fun to be car free, but... it take forever to start, a ton of crashes and roads are scarry (large holes/gaps). One year I was at the very front and the pace car regulates the speed because of road closure and we crawled along. Do it once on a bike/wheels you can afford to beat on.


----------



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

Dang! I am registered for this and it sounds like a nightmare! Okay keeping the carbon home for this one. Looks like I'll have to step up in finding myself a steel commuter and fast!


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Just try to get there as early as possible so you don't end up starting all the way down by the Battery. It's not bad if you get up near the front for the start and it can be a fun ride. One year I rode down from the GW and caught the ride as it was just heading out and was able to jump into the front group, but that was just some really lucky timing and an inattentive volunteer. Once you get out of Manhattan it opens up quite a bit. I just skipped all of the rest stops as I didn't really need them and they tend to become complete zoos. Hope you have goood weather and have fun.


----------

